# New Dodge Ram



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I have always been a fan of dodge now im amazed this looks like a truck that can convert any ford or chevy lover. Check It Out!
http://www.dodge.com/en/2009/ram_15...parent=ram_in_action&child=video_place_holder


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> I have always been a fan of dodge now im amazed this looks like a truck that can convert any *ford *or chevy* lover*. Check It Out!
> http://www.dodge.com/en/2009/ram_15...parent=ram_in_action&child=video_place_holder


Not even close. :?


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> metal_fish said:
> 
> 
> > I have always been a fan of dodge now im amazed this looks like a truck that can convert any *ford or chevy lover*. Check It Out!
> ...


+1 I bolded Chevy for you pro you forgot it  . I own a Ford, I owned a Chevy, and a gutless dodge, once. Now back to the post at hand. I don't see anything new, cool, or diferent enough to sell me on it. Unless it has a cummins in it dodge trucks are worthless.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is ugly as hell! I am sure glad I bought an 08 before they screwed up the front end and slanted it. BTW anytime you want a truck pull, my "gutless" stock 6.7 cummings will gladly pull your chevy/ford to the dealership.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That is ugly as hell! I am sure glad I bought an 08 before they screwed up the front end and slanted it. BTW anytime you want a truck pull, *my "gutless" stock 6.7 cummings will gladly pull your chevy/ford to the dealership*.


Orvis
Read my *WHOLE* post in its entirety before you call me out.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

The site was really slow in starting and did not work all that well; maybe Mopar hosts the site too j/k.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

I think I will stick with this truck


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

huntingbuddy said:


> I think I will stick with this truck


If thats really yours, I'll take care of it while your gone.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is ugly as hell! I am sure glad I bought an 08 before they screwed up the front end and slanted it. BTW anytime you want a truck pull, *my "gutless" stock 6.7 cummings will gladly pull your chevy/ford to the dealership*.
> ...


I was a little quick on the trigger there, I apologize. I had the ford and fankly it was a pos maybe just mine, but I went from loyal ford owner to never buying one again. If I didn't get the dodge I would have got the GMC you pictured there. So far I am lovin the dodge with the new cummings in it going to tow the 5th wheel on it's maiden voyage this weekend!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The side compartments in the truck bed are kind of neat, but they eat up too much space from the bed.

And nothing will ever convert truck people from their trucks. It's a pride thing.

Just like Eagle Claw and Ugly Stik vs Sage or Gloomis. They may all work just fine, but people are happy to bicker out all the details.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

LOAH said:


> And nothing will ever convert truck people from their trucks. It's a pride thing.
> Just like Eagle Claw and Ugly Stik vs Sage or Gloomis. They may all work just fine, but people are happy to bicker out all the details.


Yes i knew that just wanted to say it lol.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually like the tilte front. 
Read this article by truck trend and you'll see why the designers went with it
http://www.trucktrend.com/roadtests/pickup/163_0804_2009_dodge_ram/index.html


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I really don't like that front end (I really haven't like any of the Dodge front ends) but I do like where they dumped the exhaust. Sure I am a Chevy guy, and it is true it takes an act of congress to get most of us to switch brands. The fact of the matter is if you are going to buy a Dodge you must get the Cummings. That little Hemi is nothing more than a car motor and has no place in a truck! The Cummings is indeed something to brag about.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

truemule said:


> huntingbuddy said:
> 
> 
> > I think I will stick with this truck
> ...


No not yet, thats the truck I hope to be able to afford a couple years after I get back.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

What's a cummings?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Poo Pie said:


> What's a cummings?


Its a diesel that is in dodge trucks.
Heres a link and its called cummins lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cummins


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

metal_fish said:


> [quote="Poo Pie":3pvn1ew6]What's a cummings?


Its a diesel that is in dodge trucks.
Heres a link and its called cummins lol
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cummins[/quote:3pvn1ew6]

Wish I would have had my sarcasm key pressed... Couldn't tell if we were talking about cummings or goings. Thanks for the response metal I was just being a smart-A


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

If I must I'll pull that GMC out for ya...............


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> If I must I'll pull that GMC out for ya...............


Very nice! Is it a 2500 or 3500?


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

> Wish I would have had my sarcasm key pressed... Couldn't tell if we were talking about cummings or goings. Thanks for the response metal I was just being a smart-A


Lol I should of guessed!! :lol:


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

it's a 2500, mineral gray, 6 inch lift with 35 inch tires, sorry about the dim light. i tried to brighten it up on potoshop. I have noticed these days that 3500 are what people are buying. can't figure that one out, unless you use it for construction work.


----------



## winghunter19 (Sep 14, 2007)

BROWN BAGGER said:


> If I must I'll pull that GMC out for ya...............


 I own a dodge Hemi right now and have driven the cummins and the duramax. I like dodge but i'm sorry that new duramax would be pullin that cummins out.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man, your trucks all are underpowered, and weak.....


If you want a real truck, with real power you'd buy a Toyota. :lol: My Toyota, with it's free tibet sticker on the back, would pull you all out.


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

I just jumped of the Ford wagon. Traded my F350 for a '08 dodge 3500 mega cab. It kicks my 2002 F350's butt. Although I miss certain features. It hauls our 5th whl toy hauler so much better. That ford was a lemon, the 4 years we had it, it had been in the shop 13 times. Can you say extended warranty? Glad I had it!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Bow mama, I had the same problem with mine but I only waited 6 months to get rid of it. Love the dodge, we didn't get the mega cab becasue of concerns hitting the cab with the 5th wheel but we loved them. I guess with a slider and extended pin box on some trailers you can make it work. Our manufaturer told us to stick witht he regular cab. You will love the jake brake and the dodge is one pulling machine!


----------



## Bow Mama (May 1, 2008)

orvis1 said:


> Bow mama, I had the same problem with mine but I only waited 6 months to get rid of it. Love the dodge, we didn't get the mega cab becasue of concerns hitting the cab with the 5th wheel but we loved them. I guess with a slider and extended pin box on some trailers you can make it work. Our manufaturer told us to stick witht he regular cab. You will love the jake brake and the dodge is one pulling machine!


Yeah, we have the slider hitch, so all is well, hopefully.


----------



## metal_fish (Mar 19, 2008)

Those mega cabs are awesome.
If i ever become a family man that'll be the truck i buy enough cab room for the fam without everyone being squished together! And hauling the tent trailer would be a breeze.


----------

